# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  2 books about Krasnoyarsk region (rus+eng)

## JJ

Maybe you guys find it usefull  http://rapidshare.de/files/24745012/...ook1_.rar.html  http://rapidshare.de/files/24745890/...ook2_.rar.html

----------


## Alware

Error #80070002(Не удается найти указанный файл.) in CRgHttpSession::RequestFile() 
Если сам скачал, просьба - кинь в мыло

----------


## Friendy

Странно, у меня получается. Я могу переслать, но твоя почта возьмет письма размером 22 мега или их разбить?

----------


## Alware

> Странно, у меня получается. Я могу переслать, но твоя почта возьмет письма размером 22 мега или их разбить?

 Спасибо ограмное! (возьмет легко)

----------


## Friendy

Хорошо, тогда высылаю. (правда немного разбить все равно пришлось, из-за ограничений моей почты)

----------

